# ALL AND ANY GUESS-TIMIATIONS WELCOME!! SHE KIDDED!!! FINALLY!!!



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

THIS IS MY PYGMY MAMA GOAT. I don't have a due date, but maybe someone could predict when by these pics...


----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)

She's precious, and I can't tell much but I think you might still have a bit to wait...and I also think you're getting a couple babies


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

her ligaments appear soft and I know twins for sure... thx


----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)

the second to last pic, you're not checking ligs there are you?


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

no, just have my hand around her to show that she's knda soft right there and to show that the babies have dropped...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

Her belly looks high still, unless I  am missing something from the pics, the belly should start to look like it is more under her.  2 or 3 weeks would be my guess.
I don't see much of a bag, but that isn't very accurate.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)

Had to ask LOL a lot of people don't get where the ligs actually are.  

I agree with 20 that her udder just doesn't look there...but who really knows!


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2011)

The date on your pictures are 1/15...is that correct?  If so that being a month ago a lot could have changed.  Do you have more current pictures?


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

the date is wrong...I didnt even notice the date was wrong...


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, so these are current pics...

She looks like she has anywhere from a day to a month to go!  

Sorry...I agonized over one of mine for over a month and then left for a few hours and that's when she had her twins.

Keep an eye on her udder it will give you a little bit of a clue...

Good luck!  Not knowing can be a PITA.


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Feb 26, 2011)

I think she may have swallowed a beach ball!   Is she talking to her belly in two of those pics?


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

kinda...she quietly talks that direction...she also constantly stomps now...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

1) My guess is triplets
2) Udder development is not the best guide for when they will kid, as
    quite a few does will not bag up until a day or two before kidding, and
    sometimes not until after. 
3) given her girth and lower drooping belly, I would say anywhere from
    3 days to 3 weeks.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 27, 2011)

I think your pymy and my pygmy need to have a chat since they're both in the same boat right now.

I was certain my pygmy would kid 2 weeks ago...and yet she's still hunkering around, talking to her belly, and proving that the code is still alive and kicking.

I'm ignoring her now with hopes she'll get the message.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I think your pymy and my pygmy need to have a chat since they're both in the same boat right now.
> 
> I was certain my pygmy would kid 2 weeks ago...and yet she's still hunkering around, talking to her belly, and proving that the code is still alive and kicking.
> 
> I'm ignoring her now with hopes she'll get the message.


Do what I did - ignore the pregnancy leave the house for a few hours...go out to eat - and bam come home and there are kids on the ground!  

I agonized over when she would give birth for a month and a half....confident it would be any day now or that today was the day  

It's just the goats nature to mess with your mind...she will go when she's good and ready.


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Mar 7, 2011)

she had her babies!! tongight!!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Mar 7, 2011)

she had 4!! the 2nd was under devloped and couldnt breathe on its own...and the 4th was breached and died inside her!!  but i've got two beautiful baby girls!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the kidding.

I am sorry about the losses.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you lost 2 but the 2 girls will hopefully help make it easier.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on the babies.  I know how sad it is to loose a couple as we lost 2 of quads this year too.  However, we have a doeling and buckling that are healthy and happy and are thankful for blessings.  

Enjoy those wonderful bundles of joy.  I have decided that the definition of happiness is a healthy baby goat doing its happy dance!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

ALEXthegoat said:
			
		

> she had 4!! the 2nd was under devloped and couldnt breathe on its own...and the 4th was breached and died inside her!!  but i've got two beautiful baby girls!!


I am so sorry for your losses.  
Congratulations on the two surviving doelings!!!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost 2 but very happy to hear you have 2 nice doelings! CONGRATS!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the two babies!  I'm sorr to hear about the others.


----------

